# Replacement Phoenix Terminal Connector Model Number?



## ske (Mar 3, 2013)

I need a replacement Phoenix Terminal Connector to power my MiniDSP 2x4 (lost the original).
Does anyone know the Model Number? I've searched, but can't seem to find a match.

Thanks!


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Did you find it yet?


----------



## ske (Mar 3, 2013)

Yes and no. 
From MiniDSP: "In answer to your question the connector is a combicon Phoenix 5.01 pitch. Being 2pin, you can use a 5.08 as well."
But MiniDSP was kind enough to send a replacement out to me.


----------

